# New Resource for Chemistry Recipes



## christopher walrath (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, all.  Just to keep us updated.  I have begun entering chemistry recipes on the CiM website.  So far we have some Ansco and Gevaert recipes, a Crawley, a Beutter recipe and a couple more.  This resource will grow.  I will continue to add recipes as I get the time.  And I am posting those submitted by others so if you have any you would like to be added then by all means send them on.  Either PM them here or email me at c.walrath@creativeimagemaker.co.uk

Thanks guys.


----------

